# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i Ndienjave (vazhdim)

## Veshtrusja

01-03-2005

Kam pare disa here jashte dritares sot. Nje mrekulli lulesh. Lule gjigante. Te bardha. Me dege te gjata. Dhe jam e qete. Pamja eshte e pershtatshme. Muzika eshte e pershtatshme (Yusuf_Islam___Sing_Children_Of_The_World). Dhe shpirti eshte i qete.

Sot ishte nje dite e bukur.

----------


## s0ni

Kam nje jave qe rri pa gjume duke menduar per drejtimin qe po shkoj.  Se shpejti do jem perpara kompjuterit nga nje vend te panjohur, diku qe shqipen do ta degjoj/lexoj nga forumistet ketu. Me shpresa qe kjo dite te vij sa me shpejt qe gjumin e nates ta bej top  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

Mrekullite ndodhin athere kur njeriu u beson atyre. Jeta vete eshte nje mrekulli... Athere kur i besojme asaj, kjo mrekulli shfaqet ne menyre fantastike dhe na mbyt me epsh per te bere dashuri me kohen... e te biesh ne dashuri me kohen do te thote ta duash jeten... E athere pafundesia ndihet thelle ne shpirt... e keshtu... 

P.S. Veshtruese, me kenaqe me ate firmen.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Manulaki

> Mrekullite ndodhin athere kur njeriu u beson atyre. Jeta vete eshte nje mrekulli... Athere kur i besojme asaj, kjo mrekulli shfaqet ne menyre fantastike dhe na mbyt me epsh per te bere dashuri me kohen... e te biesh ne dashuri me kohen do te thote ta duash jeten... E athere pafundesia ndihet thelle ne shpirt... e keshtu...


Cdo frymemarrje eshte nje mrekulli e pamerituar, cdo shikim qe na lejon te gezojme boten rreth nesh, eshte nje mrekulli e pamerituar! Sa te bekuar qe jemi te shijojme dheun me hapat e kembeve qe kane mundesi te ecin, sa te privilegjuar qe duart tona jane ne gjendje te prekin dhe mollezat e gishterinjve na japin ndjenjen gjithckaje....sa shume gjera te vogla...mrekulli te medha!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *Mrekullite ndodhin athere kur njeriu u beson atyre.* Jeta vete eshte nje mrekulli... Athere kur i besojme asaj, kjo mrekulli shfaqet ne menyre fantastike dhe na mbyt me epsh per te bere dashuri me kohen... e te biesh ne dashuri me kohen do te thote ta duash jeten... E athere pafundesia ndihet thelle ne shpirt... e keshtu... 
> 
> *P.S. Veshtruese, me kenaqe me ate firmen.*


Sa mire lidhet fjalia e pare qe ke shkruar me ate firmen time.  :buzeqeshje: 

03-03-2005

Vepra behet vetem atehere kur ekziston besimi. Nese nuk ka besim atehere per c'fare je duke vepruar. Do ishte gje e mrekullueshme sikur te gjithe te kishim besim: duke filluar te fuqija qe kemi brenda vetvetes, duke filluar te fuqija e individit. Arritja e qellimit ndodhe me vepren e bazuar te besimi.

----------


## Zana e malit

Ditari i ndjenjave!

A keni menduar ndonjehere qe po te mos ishte shpresa c'do te bente njeriu?!
Sot, me saktesisht sonte, thelle kam menduar per kete dukuri...
Me erdhi neper mendje edhe nje fjale popullore qe thote (parafrazoj): "Shpresa eshte si nje tape, sado qe ta fundosish ne uje, ajo serish del ne siperfaqe"...
....dhe une shpresoj dhe ne nderkohe bej nje lutje per vehten dhe per njeriun qe po me behet dita dites me i cmuar ne jete: "Largo brengat, mallin sepse te gjithave nje dite do t'iu vije fundi!"

Shpresa, qofte ajo e pranishme gjithmone ne zemrat e njerezve!

ZeM

----------


## Veshtrusja

04-03-2005

dua te kercej!!!!!! au u premier temps de la valse ...lajlajdaaaaa laj da dadaaaa lalalaaaaaa.......




> ...Une valse à trois temps
> Qui s'offre encore le temps
> Qui s'offre encore le temps
> De s'offrir des détours
> Du côté de l'amour
> Comme c'est charmant...

----------


## StormAngel

Sot kam marre nje nga e-mailet me tronditese.
Ndjehem si cope letre mbi te cilen jane shkruar lloj lloj llojesirash  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Nga t'a kap... eh ja, e shtunë... ngrihem, kokën e kam pak të rëndë... ndjehem pak bosh... por kjo nuk është ndonjë gjë e re... boshi është gjithmonë brenda nesh, dhe pret vetëm çastin kur nuk kemi vëmendjen. Sapo të gjendemi pa asnjë mendim, ose pa asnjë vështrim të ngulur diku për të hulumtuar format dhe çfarë fshihet pas këtyre formave, ia beh boshi ose siç pëlqehet ndryshe hiçi... Dhe hiçi është bashkëudhëtari ynë i pashmangshëm... gjithmonë në krah duke përgjuar një moment dobësie apo lëshimi për të marrë drejtimin... dhe dihet mirë ku n'a shpie ai : tek gjendja pezull, tek pluskimi në ajër, pa peshë, pa rëndesë, thjesht kalim kohe pa tik-take... Ndjej veçse fëshfërimën e fërkimit të kohës pas rropullive të mia të brendshme që kërkojnë prehje... prehje e kërkuar dhe e shpresuar më kot... të dënuar përjetësisht... asnjë falje, asnjë zbutje dënimi, veçse sharrim thellë e më thellë në ditët tona që fillojnë e ecin mbrapsht... Për të shkuar ku ? Drejt asaj nga ku nuk mund të shkëputemi kurrë... drejt pozicionit fetal ku ndjeheshim aq ngrohtë, aq të mbrojtur, aq të paprekshëm... Dhe për çudi, shoh ëndrra të ndërlikuara, hap sytë dhe e shoh veten në këtë pozicion, në një përpjekje të dëshpëruar për t'u mbrojtur nga furia e asaj çka truri im prodhonte krejt i qetë në punën e tij të natës... po ja, trurit tim i ishte tekur të më fuste në ca histori të ngatërruara ku po i thoja dikujt që nuk e njihja fare që e doja dhe ajo duke më njohur shumë mirë, më thoshte jo, nuk të dua... e çuditshme apo jo ? pastaj... prit pak, prit... isha unë ai që i thoja dikujt që e njihja shumë që nuk të dua, ndërsa ajo nuk më njihte fare dhe më thoshte që më do shumë... Nuk e di kush më bëri më shumë frikë, ngrohtësia apo ftohtësia e ndjenjave të mia... Eh, skajet... prandaj janë ato të rrezikshëm, sepse jemi të pambrojtur nga njëra anë, një humbje ekuilibri dhe hop... në gjendje pezulli... e pastaj duhet pritur ndonjë mrekulli për të arritur prekur diçka, për t'u kapur diku... dhe për të përqafuar edhe një herë forcën e gjërave, dhe për t'u harruar në skamjen tonë deri në një rënie të re... eh, ja që kështu është, jeta është vetëm intervali ndërmjet dy rënieve, gjatë rënieve nuk jetojmë, por jetohet ose më mirë n'a jetojnë... dhe ja, në këto momente po jetohet, shpresoj që pak më vonë do të jetoj, se fundja duhet jetuar pak apo jo... ?

----------


## Joselyn

o highlander, ku e kopjove ket mer trim looooool

----------


## marsela

_Sot jam akoma nen efektin e nje nate te cuditshme..
"Kam shume gjera per te bere " me kete mendim u ngrita nga krevati ne nje ore te pazakonte dhe e gjeta veten duke rendur per "rikuperim" cdo sekond deri sa akrepat shenuan oren 16.00..
Tashme dita i mblodhi rraqet e veta..( me kujtohet motra kur ne nerva e siper me thoshte "nga te hedhesh syte neper dhome rraqet e tuja jan") dhe muzgu zbriti ngadale, me te njejten qetesi qe fsheh mijra zhurma te largta, e me nje zagushi qe duket sikur do te marre frymen..Sa do doja qe si ne shkolle e pune, edhe ne mendje stresi e ca mendime te merrnin pushimet!
Ti e di qe me mungon..sa papritur levizin gjerat..
Kishe te drejte.."Let it be"!_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ka te pakten dy dite qe bie shi. 

Dje qendruam tek Vadis deri ne 12. dhe pastaj shkuam ne shtepi. Beme dhe nje vrap neper rruget me shi dhe cuditerisht gjithnje kur bie shi ke deshire te vraposh... :buzeqeshje: . Mushkrite dhe cdo gje duket me e lehte. e vetmja gje qe te trishton jane rruget e zbrazeta kur bie shi.

Sot u ngrita me dhimbje koke nga gjumi. Si duket ndejtja zhveshur per nje kohe, nen zjarrmine e alkolit, e kishte dhene efektin e saj. 

Ne fakt me duket se gjate nates pashe nje enderr, por s'mu kujtua asgje ne mengjes. Sa keq???

Kisha deshire qe Manulja te na thoshte dicka.

Shi bie ne Tirane...

Kadarene se therras dot ne ndihme pasi s'jemi te dy ne nje qytet... Maybe it will happen.

Nderkohe degjoj ritmet e George HARRISON-it, "I got my mind set on you"...

----------


## Manulaki

> Ka te pakten dy dite qe bie shi. 
> 
> Dje qendruam tek Vadis deri ne 12. dhe pastaj shkuam ne shtepi. Beme dhe nje vrap neper rruget me shi dhe cuditerisht gjithnje kur bie shi ke deshire te vraposh.... Mushkrite dhe cdo gje duket me e lehte. e vetmja gje qe te trishton jane rruget e zbrazeta kur bie shi.
> 
> Sot u ngrita me dhimbje koke nga gjumi. Si duket ndejtja zhveshur per nje kohe, nen zjarrmine e alkolit, e kishte dhene efektin e saj. 
> 
> Ne fakt me duket se gjate nates pashe nje enderr, por s'mu kujtua asgje ne mengjes. Sa keq???
> 
> Kisha deshire qe Manulja te na thoshte dicka.
> ...


C'te them Xhuxhu..  :buzeqeshje: 

Po me zien koka se po merrem me librin. Cdo gje eshte ne hapat e fundit dhe jam shume e gezuar dhe e stresuar njekohesisht. 
Nga ana tjeter punoj 6 dite ne jave me ore te zgjatura dhe jam e dermuar fare. Per vajzen me merr malli shume, sepse nuk arrij te kaloj me teper se 2 ore ne dite me te. Nderkohe kete jave qe vjen mbush 3 dekada  :ngerdheshje:  dhe me duhet te mendoj per ndonje aktivitet, sado te vogel, qe ta fut ne kete jeten time super te zene per momentin. 
Kaq per tani, me duhet te zgjohem se akoma trurin e kam si te shastisur nga nata.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

> o highlander, ku e kopjove ket mer trim looooool



Jo, mor Joselyn, nuk eshte kopjuar ndokund, por siç duket te paska pelqyer shume, dhe kjo me gezon. Ishte vetem nje persiatje pas nje nate te trazuar, dhe nje mengjesi te vone diku andej nga ora 13.20... Ja keshtu, Joselyn, falemnderit per komplimentin...

----------


## Veshtrusja

05-03-2005

Jam e kenaqur. Sot mbarova nje provim dhe mu kthye tjetri mbrapshe. I kam ven re vetes qe punoj me mire kur jam e tensionuar... Ndoshta duhet ta ngarkoj veten sa me shume... gjithmone.

----------


## Shiu

07.03.2005

Nuk mund ta imagjinosh sa jam befasuar dhe ngazëllyer kur m'u shfaq emri yt në listën e letrave të pranuara. S'ka aspak rëndësi se nuk kishe shkruar asgjë. Mjaftoi që ta pashë emrin. E kuptova si sinjal. Po, edhe atë që unë kisha shkruar më heret ka qenë sinjal. Jemi kuptuar fare mirë, nuk ke gabuar gjë. 

Po pres...

----------


## Poeti

Vështruesja,
Si zakonisht hap tema interesante dhe bën postime të çmuara!

Këtu tek unë ka dy ditë që bie borë dhe rrugët janë të ngrira me akull, por ka një të mirë e gjith kjo, sepse ne jemi strukur në dhomat tona dhe ngrohim zemrat me të dashurit tanë. Unë kam dy ditë që festoj: Dje kisha ditëlindjen, kurse sot ditën e mësuesit. 
Sa të çmuara janë dhuratat që nga nxënësit vijnë në ditën e shënuar të mësuesit!          Nuk gjeja dot fjalët e duhura në momentet kur mi zgjatnin ato me duart e tyre të njoma, kur më uronin ditën e mësuesit bashk me falënderimin për mundin që bëj në punë me ta. Druanin se mos nuk kishin zgjedhur atë që duhej, ndërsa unë iu thash vetëm këtë: Dhurata më e çmuar që ju mund të ma bëni, jo vetëm sot, por gjithënjë, janë pesat tuaja në librin e punës, kjo më mjafton.
  Sikur isha në botën tjetër, sikur fluturoja në hapësirat e pafund.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Unë kam dy ditë që festoj: Dje kisha ditëlindjen, kurse sot ditën e mësuesit.


Urimet e mija me te sinqerta! Shpresoj qe cdo dite te jete nje feste per ju! (Me respekt)

07-03-2005

Sot eshte nje dite e rendesishme. Nje dite ku duhet te falenderojm mesuesit. Jam krenare per mesuesit qe kam patur dhe qe kam. Jam kurioze per mesuesit qe do keme. Dhe, jam e lumtur per ate qe me kane dhuruar dhe qe do me dhurojn...

----------


## Foleja_

Me urime te posacme  Veshtruesja, per temen e hapur dhe te gjitha shkrimet  qe keni  bere deri tani, ju pershendes.
Sot  mbase eshte nje dite e bukur per gruan!Dite kjo qe sjell shume lule dhe  falenderime per   ti  treguar  se  jemi te lumtur/a  qe jane  ATO  ne jeten tone, dhe na zbukurojne e na e lehtesojne jeten me pranin e tyre.Por per cudi,mua nje dhurate e tille  nuk me ben edhe aq pershtypje.Nuk do te doja  te me thoshte dikush   vetem per 8 mars  se eshte i/e lumtur me  pranin time , te me tregoj  dashuri apo respekt  vetem sot,  ndoshta do te doja qe nje dite fare befas ta beje kete ,qofte edhe vetem me nje fjale te bukur,pa lule, pa dhurate... por  kursesi  vetem pse eshte dite qe trumbetohet ne menyre internacionale, dhe pastaj te pritet edhe nje  vit per ca fjale te bukura. Besoj  qe per ATO  qe i duam, ne  nje vite na duhen  edhe shume 8 mars-a,  shume dite tjera  per  ti treguar ate  qe vertete ndjejme.Mbase po kerkoj shume   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hekurani1

Shkelqimi plot bardhesi i bores i reflektuar nga rrezet e ftohta te diellit gjysempranveror, me krijuan nje ndjesi te çuditshme...
Nje diell qe nuk ngroh, nje bore qe nuk ftoh, nje bardhesi qe nuk...
E di vetem qe eshte mars, dhe asgje me teper. As dimer, as pranvere, as...

...ç'mu kujtua nje refren nga "Karnevalet e Korçes":
...binte bore edhe stuhi,
por do te vij nje dite e bukur, dielli boren do ta shkrij...

Ne pritje te dites se bukur, po dal t'i mbush grushtat bore te kristalte dhe me bardhesine e saj shkelqyese t'i shperlaj ndjenjat qe po u vie ere myku!

----------

